# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khu du lịch suối Lương - Đà Nẵng

## hantt.163

> Khu du lịch sinh thái Suối Lương nằm phía Nam  hầm đèo Hải Vân, phường Hoà Hiệp Bắc, Liên Chiểu, Đà Nẵng


Có dịp đu du lịch Đà Nẵng, nếu bạn muốn khám phá những điểm du lịch  mới của thành phố biển này chỉ trong một buổi thì khu vực suối Lương là  một lựa chọn thích hợp. Khu du lịch sinh thái Suối Lương nằm phía Nam  hầm đèo Hải Vân, phường Hoà Hiệp Bắc, Liên Chiểu, cách trung tâm thành  phố Đà Nẵng 15km về hướng Tây Bắc. Từ trung tâm thành phố, chạy dọc theo  đường Điện Biên Phủ, qua ngã ba Huế, đến đường Nguyễn Lương Bằng, tiếp  tục chạy thẳng đến gần sát đường dẫn lên đèo Hải Vân, rẽ trái chừng 3 km  là bạn đã có mặt tại khu du lịch suối Lương chỉ mất khoảng 15-20 phút đi xe máy.
 Suối Lương là một con suối đẹp chảy lượn  lờ hiền hòa dưới chân đèo Hải Vân và được bao quanh bởi các khu rừng.  Khung cảnh thiên nhiên ở đây tươi đẹp với một màu xanh sinh thái của  rừng, cùng với tiếng gió thổi vi vu, tiếng róc rách của suối chảy, tạo  nên một không gian tự nhiên và thư thái cho tâm hồn.Với diện tích trên  6ha, không gian xanh ngát, Suối Lương là một điểm du lịch lý tưởng với  những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo, hội tụ nét đẹp văn hoá ba miền của  dân tộc Việt Nam.



 Ngay từ cổng vào Khu du lịch, với cánh  chim Lạc cùng biểu tượng trăm trứng của mẹ Âu Cơ được bài trí khá ấn  tượng. Bên trong, nhà hàng trung tâm được thiết kế theo kiểu kiến trúc  Chăm với những đường nét hoa văn nguyên mẫu, độc đáo, cùng những vật  dụng Chăm khá lạ mắt, mang đậm dấu ấn văn hóa Chămpa một thời.Bên cạnh  đó một không gian thuần Việt cũng được khéo léo tái hiện bằng các kiểu  nhà của những dân tộc ít người, như nhà sàn người Mường, Tày, K’tu, Dao,  Nùng, những ngôi nhà cổ kính xứ Quảng, nhà rường Huế. 


 Trung tâm của khu du lịch là con suối  Lương nước trong ngần với các đàn rùa, voi được nghệ nhân làng đá Non  Nước (Đà Nẵng) tạc từ những hòn đá ngay bên dòng suối. Một guồng quay  nước lớn và hoành tráng, một chiếc cầu treo nhỏ nối đôi bờ suối Lương…  Tất cả làm nên những điểm nhấn khiến cảnh quan nơi đây thêm hữu tình. 


 Suối Lương còn có một “chợ quê” với hồ Cô Tấm và Quả Thị, chày giã  gạo bằng nước cùng những sản phẩm truyền thống như đèn lồng Hội An, đất  nung Cẩm Hà, đồng Phước Kiều, cùng với văn hoá ẩm thực truyền thống miền  Trung như: mì Quảng, bánh đúc, bánh bột lọc, bánh xèo, bánh nậm…
 Đến với Khu du lịch Suối Lương, du khách sẽ có dịp khám phá những  điều kỳ diệu mà thiên nhiên ban tặng, có thể đắm mình dưới dòng nước mát  lạnh để cảm nhận những giây phút yên bình, lắng nghe âm thanh của tiếng  suối chảy, khơi nhẹ những tiếng róc rách vào gầm đá, hòa cùng tiếng  chim, tiếng xào xạc của núi rừng, đặc biệt còn có thể ngắm cảnh đẹp của  toàn vịnh Đà Nẵng từ trên cao.



 Bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong khung cảnh  thiên nhiên hiền hòa, thơ mộng, trong đó có nhiều thú vui hấp dẫn như  trà đạo, trò chơi dân gian, leo núi, tắm suối, cắm trại, dựng lều ngoài  trời… giữa không khí trong lành của núi rừng, bên dòng suối Lương tươi  mát. Đặt biệt, khu du lịch sinh thái Suối Lương – Hải Vân Park đã đưa  vào một chương trình du lịch Đà Nẵng mạo hiểm mới: leo núi và khám phá  Hải Vân Sơn, đây là chương trình hấp dẫn dành cho những người yêu thích  mạo hiểm, nhất là khu vực được mệnh danh “Hải Vân đệ nhất hùng quan” .  Nào bạn còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy đến đây để tận hưởng không khí trong  lành và mát lạnh của dòng suối mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho khu vực này.Theo: danangexplorer
*Cùng khám phá Khu du lịch - khu du lich

*

----------


## wildrose

m thích đi những nơi như thế này, không khí mát mẻ trong lành

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn mấy con rùa đá mà cứ như thật ý, thật là thích thú nếu đc đi du lịch ở đây

----------

